# ite people



## beefyboy1466867993 (Jul 10, 2010)

welll , got a clean diet pretty much , every now and then will have a few chocolates , eat lots of protein and stuff , cant really get to the gym so i do home workouts ,

got one main quieray though, is i recently had a maximuscle protein bar are these 'safer' then shakes and is there any dangers from them


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

What kind of dangers are you talkin about beefy???


----------



## beefyboy1466867993 (Jul 10, 2010)

any like , side effects , and are they like steriods and make my penis smaller


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

No mate, protein won't do this in any form. There are cheaper products out there other than the brand you mention, and you can make your own bars. I am unaware of any side affect from protein in shake or bar form and steroids don't shrink your penis either. All this information is on this site, try a search mate and do a little reading there's tons of info here.


----------



## beefyboy1466867993 (Jul 10, 2010)

yeah , i tried reading it , just couldnt find any about the thing i wanted , thats why i came on here to ask , cheers buddie anyway , bit of a funny subject aye? :L , yeah atm tho i can only buy maximuscle , but i shall try to make my own too , thanks man , youve been great help


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Beef

:welcome:


----------



## beefyboy1466867993 (Jul 10, 2010)

Cheers man


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

beefyboy said:


> any like , side effects , and are they like steriods and make my penis smaller


How old are you?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

This has got to be a joke ye, maximuscle anything is going to shrink ya wallet, for the money they charge they should contain steroids!!!


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Young Gun said:


> How old are you?


74 AND HUNG LIKE A HORSE. :becky:


----------



## beefyboy1466867993 (Jul 10, 2010)

so is 2 euro cheap for a protein bar? , im only 15 :L , but yeah , hung like a horse


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

This is a joke right?


----------



## beefyboy1466867993 (Jul 10, 2010)

what you mean pal lol


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Asking if protein bars/steroids have an effect on your manhood


----------



## beefyboy1466867993 (Jul 10, 2010)

haahahaaha


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Why can you only buy Maxihustle products atm beefy boy?


----------



## beefyboy1466867993 (Jul 10, 2010)

coz , i live in germany , recently moved there and found a supplent store but local english shop sells them for 2 euro , thats cheaper then the frey nutrition i looked at , and maximuscle is the only one i can get hold of , if that makes sense


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

What about online? Or am i missing something here?.


----------



## beefyboy1466867993 (Jul 10, 2010)

yeah onlines cool , ive looked at online , but they work out still quite expensive becuase the euro - pound differeance


----------

